# ehiem 2213 is overflowing!!!



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

ok so got a 55 gal off craigslist today with all gravel, ornaments, some chemicals, a light with moonlight, a penguin hang on the back filter, and two ehiem 2213 canister filters. all for $100!!! great deal right?



any ways it took forever to even get the ehiems pumping water (cause i've never had an ehiem before) and when they finally did it sucked in faster than it pumped out, whats going on? is it something i did wrong? also when i adjust how much it's intaking it either is overflowing or doesn't take any water in. 



????????


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm not too familiar with e-heims. But a canister filter should not be putting any water on the floor. It should be a sealed system from intake tube to outtake tube. They usually are designed for a specific height range (usually below tank level). Gravity fill them up and the only pump pumps water out and more water flows in to fill the void. If they are sucking air in or letting water leak out something is wrong. Here is the link to the manual http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/2213_classic.pdf . I suggest you check and see if you are missing any parts. If your filter is complete and assembled correctly, consider replacing all the gaskets and inspecting it for tiny cracks.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

did you wet the seals before putting the tops on? if not there isn't s good seal, it's happened to me before. All rubber o-rings need to be wet when connecting for them to seal properly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Put Vaseline or white petroleum jelly on all the seals.
It will suck in 2 gallons of water before it puts anything out, is this what you are talking about? And that is way over filtration. I mean, it's fine, but maybe you got jipped?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Vaseline or white petroleum jelly


Don't, it attacks rubber o-rings. Use Dow-corning high-vacuum white silicone grease instead. But you are right that a liberal application of grease can stop a filter from sucking air or leaking water.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

What? I've been using it for the past three years on anything and everything rubber...
I've never heard that it attacks rubber, and ive never had any issues with that?


----------

